# Homemade toolbox for bazooka etc.



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

:blink: Anybody got some plans or ideas on building a good carrying box for drywall tools including the bazooka and other long tools? 

I know they are available to purchase but was thinking of building my own.
:yes:


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> :blink: Anybody got some plans or ideas on building a good carrying box for drywall tools including the bazooka and other long tools?
> 
> I know they are available to purchase but was thinking of building my own.
> :yes:


What about a golf bag to carry your zook and all your handle ?!


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

I know there were some pics of a homemade setup floating around here somewhere. Plywood and sat flat in there truck so you could stack stuff on top, looked good to me.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

machinemud said:


> What about a golf bag to carry your zook and all your handle ?!


Never thought of that. It just might work. Have you tried it machinemud? :huh:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

That was Cazna, I made one similar but I made it too big, I was trying to include too many tools (I overkilled it).


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Never thought of that. It just might work. Have you tried it machinemud? :huh:


No , i never think of that option before you ask ! It just came up !!?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Heres my three. The runner doesnt fit, Its as long as a zooka. Thats a old pic, Got tapepro box handle, 12 box, corner roller, nail spotter, CP tube, TTzooka, Quickfill pump now.


----------



## br549 (Jun 2, 2012)

It's not homemade, but a hardshell rifle case might be good for a zook, roller and handle and a couple of angle heads. They're packed with foam so the tools would be locked in place vs rattling around like some tool cases. I've seen them for ~$75. Even if it took 2 to get it done that's still less than half the $$ of a tool case.:thumbsup:


----------



## br549 (Jun 2, 2012)

cazna said:


> Heres my three. The runner doesnt fit, Its as long as a zooka. Thats a old pic, Got tapepro box handle, 12 box, corner roller, nail spotter now.



Those slots for the knives are sweet! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

machinemud said:


> What about a golf bag to carry your zook and all your handle ?!


thought of that before and get a golf bag at the 5 and dime:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> thought of that before and get a golf back at the 5 and dime:whistling2:


Hey! I just noticed your signature!
What video!?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Also! Very cool Cazna!!
I love how clean your setup is. Very jealous!
I know if I tried to maintain that level of cleanliness I would fail after a week, and then all my tools would go back to looking like crap. 
So to save myself the embarrassment I'll just leave things the way they are....messy! :yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> :blink: Anybody got some plans or ideas on building a good carrying box for drywall tools including the bazooka and other long tools?
> 
> I know they are available to purchase but was thinking of building my own.
> :yes:


Don't know if this helps but,,, making something to store your tools in is a sound idea, but lugging them all at once to me is not. In the pic below, I raised the floor of my van, and have seen guys with trucks do the same. So basically all the important stuff is under the floor, tubes, bazooka, boxes, drills, handles and so on. So out of site so the crack heads can't see your tools, but something in a box, they will do a smash and grab, in hope of a early xmas.

Golf bag sounds Like a good idea to get tools from van/truck to job site though. I might half to do a smash and grab and get one:whistling2:



cazna said:


> Heres my three. The runner doesnt fit, Its as long as a zooka. Thats a old pic, Got tapepro box handle, 12 box, corner roller, nail spotter, CP tube, TTzooka, Quickfill pump now.


Cazna the clean, every time I see your tools, I want to get them all dirty,,,,, your tools are cleaner than when their new,,, do you wax them too:blink:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hey! I just noticed your signature!
> What video!?


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

ya know Felons I mean Fella's I don't flash my tools greasers exist and 88 fingers shows up and thats it for tools


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Look at all the thanks i got for those pics :blink:

They are old pics, I have to admit, My clean ness level is dropping, Man i been so busy house building everythings a mess ish, Looking forward to moving in sortin myself out again.


----------



## gam026 (Aug 14, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Also! Very cool Cazna!!
> I love how clean your setup is. Very jealous!
> I know if I tried to maintain that level of cleanliness I would fail after a week, and then all my tools would go back to looking like crap.
> So to save myself the embarrassment I'll just leave things the way they are....messy! :yes:


I tried being neat and clean to and it's pointless especially when you have guys working for u cause they don't give a chit about your stuff. ?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Aint that the truth.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I just work on my own, Your right, I have employed before, They dont give a dam, That attitudes harder to deal with when your a painter as your works the finish.............Prob why i still work on my own.


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

cazna said:


> Heres my three. The runner doesnt fit, Its as long as a zooka. Thats a old pic, Got tapepro box handle, 12 box, corner roller, nail spotter, CP tube, TTzooka, Quickfill pump now.


 

I want to build something for my knives and trowels. I like those slots for trowels.:thumbsup:


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

gam026 said:


> I tried being neat and clean to and it's pointless especially when you have guys working for u cause they don't give a chit about your stuff. ?


\



That would probably change if they had to provide their own stuff.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

CatD7 said:


> I want to build something for my knives and trowels. I like those slots for trowels.:thumbsup:


Making a knife block is easy, Just get 4 thin bolts, 4 inches or so long and a pack of washers, cut a strip off the side of a sheet of plywood......say.......3inches wide, then cut that into peices........say.....16inches long and stack em up, Then drill through them all at the corners, Then thread the bolts on to the first one, then washers, then plywood, then washers, then ply, then washers, then ply and so on, Then bolt it all together, Presto, A drywallers knife block, Then get a plastic container, Milk crate or make a wooden carry all like mine and put the drywallers knife block in..............Im sure you all the idea from that :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## gam026 (Aug 14, 2011)

CatD7 said:


> \
> 
> That would probably change if they had to provide their own stuff.


Right now dwc's are fighting over tapers and they know it. U got treat them like kings or there they will leave u. Hired a guy 2 weeks ago, he worked for 2 hours, he got a phone call and was like this guys offering me 2 bucks more an hour. If u can match I'll keep working. 

Ur lucky if they show up with a hawk and trowel.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

cazna said:


> Making a knife block is easy, Just get 4 thin bolts, 4 inches or so long and a pack of washers, cut a strip off the side of a sheet of plywood......say.......3inches wide, then cut that into peices........say.....16inches long and stack em up, Then drill through them all at the corners, Then thread the bolts on to the first one, then washers, then plywood, then washers, then ply, then washers, then ply and so on, Then bolt it all together, Presto, A drywallers knife block, Then get a plastic container, Milk crate or make a wooden carry all like mine and put the drywallers knife block in..............Im sure you all the idea from that :yes: :thumbsup:


i was just planning on using a square piece of plywood and cutting slots with my skillsaw by plunge cutting. then just glue and nail it up to the right height for all my knives to sit in. i've been planning on building a little box like that for my knives since you first posted that pic. i still haven't gotten around to it. 

if your really anal you could always use a table saw for the slots too but i'm pretty good with a skillsaw.


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

What about a gun case ? 75$


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Did you buy this one machinemud? Hope its long enough??

Earlier I had researched some gun cases and found they were just an inch or two short for the bazooka. :blink:


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Did you buy this one machinemud? Hope its long enough??
> 
> Earlier I had researched some gun cases and found they were just an inch or two short for the bazooka. :blink:


No i did not buy it but it seem long enough :
Int:: 42 3/4" X 7" X 7 1/4",
Ext : :46" X 9 1/4" X 8 1/2".


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

machinemud said:


> No i did not buy it but it seem long enough :
> Int:: 42 3/4" X 7" X 7 1/4",
> Ext : :46" X 9 1/4" X 8 1/2".


 I think it is about a foot short for the bazooka.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

cazna said:


> I just work on my own, Your right, I have employed before, They dont give a dam, That attitudes harder to deal with when your a painter as your works the finish.............Prob why i still work on my own.


most tapers can't employ due to they expect the helper to tape their way or as you say don't give a flying five,,
I gave up employing people also, they are over paid I think, one guy rolled his cord out the door and to the pole and at the end of the day rolled it back up and washed it with a rag billing time came up he was over billed 1 hour everyday to add to all and I gave him a paid afternoon break and advances when ever he wanted, so having him was a cost and paying him for me to train him and also having him trying to rip me off


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> most tapers can't employ due to they expect the helper to tape their way or as you say don't give a flying five,,
> I gave up employing people also, they are over paid I think, one guy rolled his cord out the door and to the pole and at the end of the day rolled it back up and washed it with a rag billing time came up he was over billed 1 hour everyday to add to all and I gave him a paid afternoon break and advances when ever he wanted, so having him was a cost and paying him for me to train him and also having him trying to rip me off


Its tough huh Joe, I understand exactly what your saying, I employed a guy for nearly 4 years, Didnt work out, I was young and silly and let to much go, You live and learn, Also you spend more time with your workmate than anyone else and you just get fed up with each other. Still, I envy some guys, Crews of two or three, Brothers that just know what each others doing and dont even have to speak to each other. Must make for a lighter workload some days.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I worked for a great bloke for 16 years. If need be we could work the whole day without saying a word, we both knew what had to be done and the system we used to make it happen. I still catch up with him occasionally for a coffee, lucky dude is retired.:yes:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gazman said:


> I worked for a great bloke for 16 years. If need be we could work the whole day without saying a word, we both knew what had to be done and the system we used to make it happen. I still catch up with him occasionally for a coffee, lucky dude is retired.:yes:


Sounds like a good working partner, I dont mean to come accross as a moody prick, but some days i just have nothing to say or somethings stressing me so i just go a bit quiet, Or im trying a new method or tool and cant be bothered with the massive explaination who why what when, Some things you just know and cant be explained, Then i love being on my own with the radio.

Some days i have found house builiding bloody hard, Its just to many opinions debates, questions, explaining, talking all while your paying out, Then you strike a stubbord trady who wont listen and thats how hes always done it and it [email protected] up, Then he leaves and your trying to adjust it or fix it to how you wanted it anyway, Then the Mrs comes in and says, Thats not how i wanted it :furious:

Im so looking forward to a house to tape on my own with the radio again, Its just bliss.


----------



## br549 (Jun 2, 2012)

Mudshark said:


> Did you buy this one machinemud? Hope its long enough??
> 
> Earlier I had researched some gun cases and found they were just an inch or two short for the bazooka. :blink:


Just look up black powder gun cases, this one would be pretty sweet with a hardened Columbia zook in it!:thumbup: Its a little pricey though

http://www.tzcases.com/tz-tm-0062-aluminum-gun-case.htm

It doesn't weigh 40 pounds, that's the packaged shipping weight. I read on another (pricier) site that it weighs 25 pounds.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

br549 said:


> Just look up black powder gun cases, this one would be pretty sweet with a hardened Columbia zook in it!:thumbup: Its a little pricey though
> 
> http://www.tzcases.com/tz-tm-0062-aluminum-gun-case.htm
> 
> It doesn't weigh 40 pounds, that's the packaged shipping weight. I read on another (pricier) site that it weighs 25 pounds.


That would be nice, even has wheels on it. Imagine checking that through the airport when you tell them there is a bazooka inside.


----------



## br549 (Jun 2, 2012)

mudshark said:


> that would be nice, even has wheels on it. Imagine checking that through the airport when you tell them there is a bazooka inside.


 We'd get tackled for sure! Would be fun to freak out a few HOs too


----------



## wrenchmonkey4 (Jul 25, 2012)

Mudshark said:


> I think it is about a foot short for the bazooka.


Yep, my Columbia is 53".... I'm researching this- I'll post if i can find something better and reasonably priced
Found a 52 1/2" case - Should fit diagonally though :thumbsup:


----------



## wrenchmonkey4 (Jul 25, 2012)

Heres one I found that should fit perfect
55" L x 18-1/2" W x 7" H. Weight: 24 lb.
$200 Canadian dollars
http://www.cabelas.ca/index.cfm?pageID=71&&section=1187&section2=1282&section3=2061&ID=39871
The other (cheaper) one i found should fit a taper (diagonally) and maybe a few angleheads or nailspotters but no room for boxes or handles so I wont post the link unless someone wants it.... I think you'd be better off with the link above


----------

